# AI and the art of unemployment



## mikeh375

I've landed this thread in the Composer's Today forum, deeming it more relevant there, but thought it might be of interest to those who linger in this forum too. Here's the link....

https://www.talkclassical.com/67262-ai-art-unemployment.html


----------



## amzoun

I think people fail to realize, how much knowledge it took someone to have about musical theory & programming; this isn't an easy feat; it had to first be taught the process by a human, however it will be able to create endless scores like this now & maybe even improve them..

Speed Test


----------

